# Anyone know what this is?



## wbw1989 (Sep 10, 2009)

I found this in my grandfathers old shop, and I was wondering what or when this was used for.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

This is an adapter fitting that was used to transition a run of the original NM/romex (usually cloth covered with individual conductors rubber insulated) to tap into a K&T circuit. These were common when electrical needs started to increase after the demand for electricity increased in the home. Extension and additions were made to the original K&T circuits with NM cable that was brand new at the time.

The fitting clamped onto the cable jacked and each conductor (there was no ground) was run through the openings.


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

Looks like a take-all.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

sparks134 said:


> Looks like a take-all or weatherhead for SE cable!


Nope. :no:


----------



## wbw1989 (Sep 10, 2009)

Cool. Thanks for the info guys!


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Peter D said:


> This is an adapter fitting that was used to transition a run of the original NM/romex


And sometimes 'BX' as well.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Peter D said:


> Nope. :no:


 Nope.:no:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> And sometimes 'BX' as well.


Right, indeed it was. Unbonded, no less.


----------



## tpr (Jan 10, 2008)

thats a rossette


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

tpr said:


> thats a rossette


 
Did you miss the second pix?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

I thought a "rosette" was an old fashioned type of ceiling lampholder?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Peter D said:


> I thought a "rosette" was an old fashioned type of ceiling lampholder?


 
It is. But if you saw just the first pix, you might think that's what it is.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

ive seen millions of those working in old houses that is exactly what they are for. going from NM or BX to knob and tube. usually they would tap off of some knob and tube run to feed a receptacle or something


----------



## mamills1 (Jul 14, 2010)

I remember this thing also being called a "monkey face". As has been mentioned, the intended use was for tap-offs from knob and tube wiring systems, but I have also seen these guys used as a sort of quasi "service entrance weather-head" on very small buildings being served by a single 10/2 romex or BX...pretty sure not its intended or approved use, and certainly wouldn't pass muster today.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

heh, I have a few of these, I used one the other day on one of my trailer harnesses...
pulled one out of a basement, it spliced romex to romex (newish) do they even still sell these?


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Thats one _I've only seen once , the norm I came across was a 1900 box where the k &t entered thru bushings._


----------



## glene77is (Aug 9, 2010)

Used this adapter just last month in my mom's old house.
Tap-off from RX to re-feed a K&T circuit. 
Had to jump over aging telegraph wrap joints.


----------



## davey (Aug 14, 2010)

I'd like to get hold of one. 
I've focused on older wiring for the 30 years I've been in business, but haven't come across one of these in this (DC) area. But then I haven't run into a "thimble" either, in place of a red hat, and I understand some were used in this area.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

davey said:


> I'd like to get hold of one.
> I've focused on older wiring for the 30 years I've been in business, but haven't come across one of these in this (DC) area. But then I haven't run into a "thimble" either, in place of a red hat, and I understand some were used in this area.


I have one, you want to buy it? lol


----------



## davey (Aug 14, 2010)

WTH, Joe. You going to be at the IAEI Eastern Section meeting?


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Some of older guys will call them monkey face due it will use both NM and BX cable in both indoor and a bit of outdoor location.

Merci.
Marc


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

davey said:


> WTH, Joe. You going to be at the IAEI Eastern Section meeting?


:001_huh: what are you talking about??


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

I pulled out about 5 of those two weeks ago......I kept them so I can reuse them later..


----------



## davey (Aug 14, 2010)

September 30 to Oct 3, Code workshop & meeting w. CMP members, ~15 hr CE, at Hyannis. http://www.iaei.org/aboutus/2010meetings/eastern.html


----------



## reddog552 (Oct 11, 2007)

*Knob & Tube*

This is a transition from knob & tube to rigid


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

davey said:


> September 30 to Oct 3, Code workshop & meeting w. CMP members, ~15 hr CE, at Hyannis. http://www.iaei.org/aboutus/2010meetings/eastern.html


 To discuss the neccessity to institute more codes requiring more corporate imported junk and new wiring methods to increase your supply house bill.....


----------



## davey (Aug 14, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> To discuss the neccessity to institute more codes requiring more corporate imported junk and new wiring methods to increase your supply house bill.....


I've attended these for the better part of 20 years, and I don't remember any sessions on the necessity to institute more codes.

I do remember sessions that helped me understand how to apply the existing and incoming codes. I also remember sessions where I learned about how certain violations have caused fires. I don't think any of them wasted my time, and I can't say that about many outfits that run seminars.

Given that I want to do safe jobs, and want to work to Code, I need to keep up with this stuff. Frankly, what I've spent the most bucks on lately at the supply house was a couple of fancy tools, neither of which was pushed at IAEI section workshops. I just thought I could serve my customers better with them.

This doesn't mean the meetings would serve any of your needs. To each his own. But if it happens you haven't tried them, why knock them?


----------

